# recurting update needed



## ready to serve (24 Jun 2021)

Recruiting Center: CFRC Moncton
Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
Trade Choice #1: gunner officer
Trade Choice #2: tank officer
Trade Choice #3:
Applied: november 13th 2019 
First Contact: january 02th, 2020
CFAT: january 08th, 2020 (Qualified)
Interview: march 05th, 2020
Medical:  march 05 2020
Medical Documents: febuary 05th, 2021 (update)
Background check: unknown
competition list ; october 26 2020
Position Offered: Pending
Swearing In: Pending
BMQ: Pending

i am wondering if any one may have an information if there is any upcoming selection .
i find the wait and the process to long 
any useful info is welcomed thanks


----------



## kratz (24 Jun 2021)

These forums are privately owned and have no official connection to the CAF. 

If there were any recruiters online, they would be unable to update you, as they do not have access to your file
or know the specifics of your application.  The best place to look for an update is your CFRC.


----------



## ready to serve (24 Jun 2021)

Thanks for you sir


----------



## ready to serve (24 Jun 2021)

another question can you be on the competition list and never be selected ?


----------



## winds_13 (24 Jun 2021)

ready to serve said:


> another question can you be on the competition list and never be selected ?


Yes, it is quite common. 

The CAF receives over 70 000 applications a year, not all applicants that are eligible are given offers of employment.

Your Military Career Counsellor (MCC) should be able to provide you with some advice.


----------



## ready to serve (24 Jun 2021)

winds_13 said:


> Yes, it is quite common.
> 
> The CAF receives over 70 000 applications a year, not all applicants that are eligible are given offers of employment.
> 
> Your Military Career Counsellor (MCC) should be able to provide you with some advice.


Thanks with the answer you have given me lowers my expectation!! Feel a bit discouraged right now


----------



## ready to serve (24 Jun 2021)

so what advice can i get To help make my application move  foward.
 the recurteur told me I did bad in math and spriral. 

apprently did bad To qualify for système analysit
so proposed me DEO as i have a bachelors and i applied


----------



## winds_13 (25 Jun 2021)

ready to serve, it sounds like your CFAT score, which is given significant weight in the selection process, may not be particularly competitive. Ideally, you don't just want to be on the Competition List but at the top of it. I recommend to study and request to write it a second time. 

You've done the test once, so you should know generally what to study for. There is also a newer practice aptitude test on Forces.ca (found under 'How to Join > Steps to Join'), take note of all of the math skills required to tackle the Problem Solving (math) questions. You should be able to significantly improve your score on the Problem Solving portion with some focused studying. If you have a bachelor's degree then it has probably been a while since you have had to complete long division or multiply fractions without a calculator. The CFAT is a timed test, so one should not plan on expending time trying to remember what they learnt in grade 6. For spatial ability, practicing similar question types may or may not help, it is worth trying though. Good luck.


----------



## ready to serve (25 Jun 2021)

Thanks for the reply i will give it a try and get u updated if something new comes up


----------



## ready to serve (15 Jul 2021)

hello , i am bringing a little update i have seen in my file online selected what does that mean for me? and what is the next step? any advice Will help .
i think i will like go for BMQO Very soon i my right ?


----------



## da1root (16 Jul 2021)

Good Day, "Selected" means just what you think it does - you've been selected to join the CAF.  Keep in mind that this is a time period where staff are on vacation, so what happens is that you've been selected by the Selections Board at CFRG HQ.  From there you offer has be entered into the system and approved by two different set of people, from there it goes to the area CFRC that you fall under (i.e. Kingston falls under Ottawa, so it goes to Ottawa) for verification and then they forward it to your particular CFRC.  At that point in time a staff member will be assigned to reach out to you and give you an offer.


----------



## ready to serve (17 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the clarification i am getting prépared


----------



## mellauren (16 Aug 2021)

How far in advance do they select people?  My file reads selected too and I know as of right now there are only 3 more BMOQ's English, scheduled at CFLRS for this year (2 of which start in 2 weeks).  Would they already of selected for next January 's BMOQ's?


----------



## ready to serve (16 Aug 2021)

i can not answer for sure juste wait it Will come anytime for now!!


----------

